# minolta flash question



## goodoneian (Feb 7, 2009)

i have this old minolta auto 360px flash that my dad used to use on his x700, and i have a question about it. is the area circled red some kind of pc sync port? if so, what kind of cable would i need for that? 

i tried google but couldn't come up with anything so i figured this was worth a shot


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 7, 2009)

I believe that that is an external power input plug.

I think that there is a sync cord input on the side of the flash.


----------



## goodoneian (Feb 7, 2009)

is that what this gnarly thing is? haha

if so then my question still stands, what kind of pc cable would i need to connect this to a cactus trigger?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 7, 2009)

Ah, I am wrong.
The three male prongs are for the external power.

The plug is for a connection to a Multi-Function Back.

The cable terminal on the side is used for off-camera via OC Cable.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 7, 2009)

This site might help you figure it out ...


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 7, 2009)

goodoneian said:


> what kind of pc cable would i need to connect this to a cactus trigger?



Likely the one that came with the trigger.  1/4" male jack on one side, camera sync connector on the other.  There is a sync connector on the side of the V2s receivers... if that is what you are still using.

Now, I am not 100% sure, it just looks like one.


----------



## goodoneian (Feb 7, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> Likely the one that came with the trigger.  1/4" male jack on one side, camera sync connector on the other.  There is a sync connector on the side of the V2s receivers... if that is what you are still using.
> 
> Now, I am not 100% sure, it just looks like one.



it's not, unfortunately that's the first thing i tried. the hole on this flash is a little bit smaller

there's also this hole on the opposite side. i could be wrong, but it looks somewhat similar to the pc connection on my friends 285hv


----------



## Early (Feb 8, 2009)

goodoneian said:


> i have this old minolta auto 360px flash that my dad used to use on his x700, and i have a question about it. is the area circled red some kind of pc sync port? if so, what kind of cable would i need for that?
> 
> i tried google but couldn't come up with anything so i figured this was worth a shot



I believe that connects the flash to the multi function back.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 8, 2009)

I think you are correct.

I found the User Guide online.


----------

